# 2008 Nissan Rogue SL - Moonroof issues!



## nubeeroadie (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Guys..till a week ago, my moonroof could open/close/tilt with just one touch of the button. However, it just suddenly stopped being one click. now it has to be a series of clicks of the button for the moonroof to open/close/tilt.
please help!
How much will the repair cost me?

Ps.
The battery has not disconnected for any reason whatsoever for the last 6 months.
My auto window works fine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Reference: NTB09-097

Date: September 25, 2009
2008-2009 ROGUE;
SUNROOF DOES NOT OPERATE PROPERLY

APPLIED VEHICLES: 2008-2009 Rogue (S35)

IF YOU CONFIRM

Sunroof auto operation will not work or the sunroof does not operate properly:
^ When the battery has been disconnected or discharged

^ When the sunroof motor has been disconnected from power

^ When the sunroof motor has been changed

ACTION

Perform the following initialization procedure:

1. Close the sunroof if it is not in the closed position. It may be necessary to repeatedly push the switch to close the sunroof.

2. Push and hold the sunroof switch in the tilt up position.

3. Release the switch when the sunroof has reached the full tilt up position.

4. Push and hold the sunroof switch in the tilt up position again.

5. After a delay, the sunroof will fully close. Once closed, release the switch.

If the sunroof is still not operating properly after initialization, refer to ASIST and section RF of the Electronic Service Manual (ESM) for further diagnosis and repair information


----------



## nubeeroadie (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow!!! Smj999smj, you are the best!! Thanks!! You are awesome!!
Hey..btw, the battery wasn't disconnected, the motor wasnt unplugged,...why would this happen?:newbie::fluffy:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sometimes you run into "gliches" when resetting the system will correct a problem even though under "normal" circumstances the issue should have never occured in the first place. Examples might be when an anti-pinch window system loses it's closed position setting or a keyless remote transmitter stops working. Maybe the battery voltage gets a little too low or there was a momentary poor contact in the ignition switch...who knows? It happens now and then. If resetting fixes your problem and it doesn't re-occur, I wouldn't be concerned about it. If the problem re-occurs, then you may want to start checking your battery and charging system, cable connections, electical connections at the sunroof motor and switch.


----------



## Pngilbert (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I had the same problem and your suggestion worked perfectly.


----------



## jhon kaylor009 (Aug 31, 2012)

*2008 Nissan Rogue SL Bose subwoofer?*

I just bought a Nissan Rogue SL. The reports on it say that it has a subwoofer, but i am not sure where it is in the car. Does anyone know? PLease let me know................... a powerful Bose®-developed audio system with 7 speakers and subwoofer with MP3 capability and satellite radio. Also available is a Bluetooth® Hands-Free Phone System, HomeLink® Universal Transceiver garage door opener and Xenon headlights.



_____________

 cialis118.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Subwoofers are usually placed in the rear of the vehicle. Most automakers put them either in the spare tire well or behind one of the rear interior panels. On my R51 Pathfinder, the Bose subwoofer is behind the rear interior panel on the driver's side; look for a speaker grille in that area. If you still can't find it, try looking it up on a site that uses Nissan parts diagrams, like NissanPartsZone.com.


----------



## joseph jos121 (Sep 2, 2012)

I would like to thank you for the efforts you shown remarkble writing skill in this nice thread.


----------

